# Ennough money?



## Cikomyr (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi there, I am a 22-yr old financial professionnal, and I have been offered a job in Dubaï.

the pay would be 45K USD/year, with 2000 USD/month to help for the rent. Would I have ennough money to survive and/or be confortable over there?

Also, where in the city do you suggest me to stay? What could you tell me about the different parts of the city?

is there a gamer-shop for RPGs?

I hope to move in about the 1st of July..


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You have posted in the right place, so you should get lots of helpful advice.

Where are you now?

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Cikomyr (Jun 14, 2008)

I actually live in Montreal. I just (today) heard the confirmation that I will move in the next 2 weeks, and I am a little nervous (but happy) about the whole thing.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where in Dubai would you be working?
This will kind of determine what housing we would suggest.
Your wage eqauates to approx 160,000 dhs (13,000 dhs)
This is OK for a single person...but would depend on what other obligations you have, how many times you eat out etc.

Your housing allowance is approx 88,000 dhs per year.
For this you may get a studio apartment somewhere.
(eg Dubai Investment Park 62,000 dhs +, Discovery Gardens 70,000 dhs +, Jumeirah Lakes Tower 75,000 dhs +, Marina 80,000 dhs +)


----------



## Cikomyr (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for your answer. what is the difference between these different areas?

Also, I was hoping (perhaps foolishly) for a 3½-furnished. How much should I expect to pay for that kind of appartment?

(at the prices you showed me earlier. Would it be furnished or not furnished?)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

By 3 1/2 do you mean bed room + study ?

Some apartments are 3 bed + small maids room.

You will be looking at min 200,000dhs. +
This is unfurnished.
Furnished apartments cost more to rent.

The difference between areas is usually location (ie: how far from the city it is)


----------



## Cikomyr (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm.. no. Over here, 3½ means 3 rooms (kitchen + living + bedroom) and the regular bathroom.

So, I guess, a 1-bedroom appartement is what I want.

On the other hand, I guess I could also live with roommates. If I remember a previous post, it is illegal for me to live with female roommates if we aren't married, right?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry about this misunderstanding.

A 1 bed would set you back around 
82,000 dhs + for Dubai Investment Park
95,000 dhs + for Discovery Gardens
95,000 dhs + for Jumeirah Lake Towers
100,000 dhs + for the Marina

Again this doesnt not include furniture or agents fees

Yes it is illegal to live together if not married, and it is also illegal to share without it being written into your contract with LL consent. (ie no sub letting)
The Munincipality have been cracking down on this lately.


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

sigilli3 do u have any idea how much a 2bd will cost in investment park or greens ...thanks


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

pooji said:


> sigilli3 do u have any idea how much a 2bd will cost in investment park or greens ...thanks


 2 BR in Greens should be in the range of 140-160


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

A 2 bed in Dubai Investment park will be approx 120,000 dhs +


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes the Munincipality have been realy cracking down on issue. I didn't that if it was written down you could share. Thats a helpfull information for everybody.


----------



## margwarrior (Jun 18, 2008)

*help*

hi hi

in dubai, is there any rental just for a room? and how much is it?

if i only earn 7000 dirhems a month? can i survive in dubai?


cheers


----------



## margwarrior (Jun 18, 2008)

*can help michelle?*

Hi Michelle

I received an offer to go dubai to work, but they don't provide accom...I have checked around the internet & forums...and honestly its very expensive.

that is excluding food & transport expenses.

I am from Singapore. In Singapore you can rent a room at about S$400 a month with a flat (which is 1075AED Dirhems)....

And also I read about Dubai...normal transport in Dubai is Taxi which costs less than S$30.00 a trip ....it all seems very expensive to me...

they are only offering me for about 7000 dirhems a month...do you think its worth considering? Can I survive?


You seem like a Senior Expat & prob in Dubai for a while...can you advise me urgently before I accept the offer?







MichelleAlison said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> You have posted in the right place, so you should get lots of helpful advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im glad you have read some of the forums, and understand that it is very expensive place to live in.

For me...there is NO WAY I would move here for 7,000 dhs per month.
The main concern is accommodation...very expensive.
A move here depends on so much : ie do you have debts to keep paying in Singapore, health insurance, transport, food, savings etc.


----------



## margwarrior (Jun 18, 2008)

*thank you*

Hi sgilli3

thanks so much for your quick response 

My god! good thing I do some research before i sign the letter of offer...grrrrrrh.....

yeah..u are right....that's what i m thinking...some light debts in singapore..not much actually...but more of savings that I m concern...and of course the experience & not wanting to keep stressing about money..then I wont enjoy staying....

and i also heard that the landlord here wanted us to pay advance 1 year rent!!! madness!!!

in singapore...we only pay one month deposit & the first month rent....

i mean..of course...stepping out somewhere to get experience is good...but not hving earn nothing at all! that would be BAD BAD BAD!

thanks for your advice & really appreciate....

i have another offer in a 6 star resort in maldives....all good! much better & nicer environment...everything paid for! no stresssssssss on housing..food...blah blah blah

cheers
marg







sgilli3 said:


> Im glad you have read some of the forums, and understand that it is very expensive place to live in.
> 
> For me...there is NO WAY I would move here for 7,000 dhs per month.
> The main concern is accommodation...very expensive.
> A move here depends on so much : ie do you have debts to keep paying in Singapore, health insurance, transport, food, savings etc.


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Everybody shound do research to see if going abroad will be bring then benefits.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

margwarrior said:


> Hi Michelle
> 
> You seem like a Senior Expat & prob in Dubai for a while...can you advise me urgently before I accept the offer?



Thanks for the nice compliment, but unfortunately I have never been to Dubai. Maybe one day

Good luck with your plans.

Michelle


----------

